# Chevy 1/2 Ton Plow truck



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi,
I have not been able to get a plow for my 2000 Chevy 1500 yet so the last storm we had we got about 1 foot of snow and so i used my brother 2000 Ford F-250 with a Ultra Mount 7 1/2 foot Pro Plow. Not to start a war between fords and Chevy which i know it would push snow better then a half ton because it is a 3/4 ton. But can a half ton take the plowing. I would just be doing some driveways and a farm yard. Also would you think i would have to put timbers under it with what ever lighter duty plow i put on it? :salute:


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I would most definatly put some timbrens under it. The half ton can handle a plow no problem. Meyer 7.5 foot, Boss and all of the rest make good light plows for that truck. Good luck with it:waving:


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes they will, I've been plowing with 1/2 tons for 12 years. Just pay attention to what you are doing and don't drive like a jacka..


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

I had no issues at all with my 2005 1500, only reason I sold it was I needed more power for towing, so I went with a 2500 HD Duramax


----------



## WildRidge (Sep 6, 2006)

I've been plowing with a 1/2 ton for 2 years now and am looking to upgrade to a diesel with a v plow. My truck has had a make over, 3/4 ton torsion bars, timbrens, and added a leaf and the rear. Although it has help out a lot, the thing that I have noticed is that if you do any serious plowing you need a heavy truck and a heavy plow period. After this season I don't know how many times I counted that the blade would trip or due to the light weight of the plow and truck I couldn't make a continuous first pass without fighting the truck to open up a lot. 

Part of the problem is that I was spoiled when I jumped in my buddies F250 powerstroke with a v blade on the front of it. That thing can move some serious snow. When plowing the same lots together he could take scoops of snow up to previous piles and give it a little gas and move the whole pile back a few more feet. Amazing the power diesels can make.

In the end there is nothing wrong plowing with a 1/2 ton, it can be done. Last season when I had smaller lots and residential driveways the truck did great. What I stated above was referring to parking lots up to 10 acres. In my situation I have out grown the truck and need something a little bigger with a little more power. But if you know the limits of the and are smart about plowing a 1/2 ton will be fine, a little slower than the bigger guys, but it will get the job done.


----------



## swa136 (Oct 5, 2006)

No problems here. I did add a set of Timbrens, and cranked the torsion bar bolts 2 whole turns each. Rides, and plows well as long as I don't try to move mountains with it. That's what HD's are for!


----------



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

I don't see any problems with using a 1/2 ton, just as said above, don't drive like an idiot and it will treat you good!


----------



## Sharpm (Jan 22, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thank you
Thank you for your guy input it will help my alot.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I plow with a 1/2 ton chevrolet with a snoway it plows great no problems.I will get a 3/4 ton in about 2 years.When you have a 1/2 ton with a plow on the front you sure know it is there.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

What's with all the guys putting 7 1/2 plows on 3/4 tons? Seems pretty puny to me. My first plow was a 7 1/2 on a 1/2 ton, when I went to an 8 footer on a 3/4 ton I was surprised at how much better it was, not just the width but the height and weight.


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Detroitdan;377787 said:


> What's with all the guys putting 7 1/2 plows on 3/4 tons? Seems pretty puny to me. My first plow was a 7 1/2 on a 1/2 ton, when I went to an 8 footer on a 3/4 ton I was surprised at how much better it was, not just the width but the height and weight.


I plan to move to a larger V next year, just bought this truck Tuesday and the plow is off my old 1/2 ton... Kept it seems as how it was only 3 months old


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

Snowbrdr360;377795 said:


> I plan to move to a larger V next year, just bought this truck Tuesday and the plow is off my old 1/2 ton... Kept it seems as how it was only 3 months old


That makes sense to me, but a lot of guys buy new LD plows for HD trucks.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Detroitdan;377798 said:


> That makes sense to me, but a lot of guys buy new LD plows for HD trucks.


I agree with you Dan, I never could understand that. I see late model F-350's and 2500HD's around here all the time with ST 7.5 Meyer plows on them. I think they buy the truck from the dealers with the plows already on them and thats what the dealer had installed. These guys have all this truck, and a small, personal use blade hangin' on the front plowin' commercial lots with them. There usually the guy's that their eye's pop out of their head when they see I'm runnin' a 1/2 ton with a C 8.5 on the front.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

B&B;377818 said:


> . '. There usually the guy's that their eye's pop out of their head when they see I'm runnin' a 1/2 ton with a C 8.5 on the front.


Yes but you need to remember that your 87 GMC is a more rugged 1/2 ton than the 1/2 ton trucks that are being built today.


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

I have a half ton, with a 703lbs Hiniker hanging off the front.
No timberns, just 2 turns of the torsions bars and I run with my (ZX3) suspension turned on.
I love having all the weight up front, it handles well and dose a great job.


----------

